# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  سلام لطفا راهنمایی کنید(خیلی واجبه)

## alireza052h

سلام من امسال قراره برم سال سوم 

سال دوم دبیرستان که بودم فیزیک 2 من موند تا سال سوم به خاطر همون فیزیک 3 خرداد نهایی رو مجاز به امتحان دادن نبودم و افتاد توی شهریور بعد خرداد هم رفتم فیزیک 2 رو امتحان دادم و قبول شدم دیروز هم 19 شهریور امتحان فیزیک 3 رو دادم ولی وقتی کلید سوالات رو گرفتم دیدم 7 یا 8 نمره رو تونستم درست بنویسم الان من به خواطر یه درس مجاز به رفتن به سال چهارم نیستم ؟؟؟
چون باید بالای ده بگیرم یعنی هیچ راهی نیس ؟؟ ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## El Nino

> سلام من امسال قراره برم سال سوم 
> 
> سال دوم دبیرستان که بودم فیزیک 2 من موند تا سال سوم به خاطر همون فیزیک 3 خرداد نهایی رو مجاز به امتحان دادن نبودم و افتاد توی شهریور بعد خرداد هم رفتم فیزیک 2 رو امتحان دادم و قبول شدم دیروز هم 19 شهریور امتحان فیزیک 3 رو دادم ولی وقتی کلید سوالات رو گرفتم دیدم 7 یا 8 نمره رو تونستم درست بنویسم الان من به خواطر یه درس مجاز به رفتن به سال چهارم نیستم ؟؟؟
> چون باید بالای ده بگیرم یعنی هیچ راهی نیس ؟؟ ممنون میشم کمکم کنید


اولا خاطر نه خواطر
دوما جواب سوالت رو نمیدونم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

ر.ا: فک کنم مجاز باشی

----------


## -Sara-

> سلام من امسال قراره برم سال سوم 
> 
> سال دوم دبیرستان که بودم فیزیک 2 من موند تا سال سوم به خاطر همون فیزیک 3 خرداد نهایی رو مجاز به امتحان دادن نبودم و افتاد توی شهریور بعد خرداد هم رفتم فیزیک 2 رو امتحان دادم و قبول شدم دیروز هم 19 شهریور امتحان فیزیک 3 رو دادم ولی وقتی کلید سوالات رو گرفتم دیدم 7 یا 8 نمره رو تونستم درست بنویسم الان من به خواطر یه درس مجاز به رفتن به سال چهارم نیستم ؟؟؟
> چون باید بالای ده بگیرم یعنی هیچ راهی نیس ؟؟ ممنون میشم کمکم کنید


سلام 
شما قراره برید سوم یا چهارم؟؟
اول گفتید سوم تهش گفتید چهارم..
اگم بالا هفته تک ماده میشه 
------------
سوال یکم ابهام داشت...
شایدم من نفهمیدم
-------------
مجاز میشید 
اره فک کنم :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشید

----------


## unlucky

> سلام من امسال قراره برم سال سوم 
> 
> سال دوم دبیرستان که بودم فیزیک 2 من موند تا سال سوم به خاطر همون فیزیک 3 خرداد نهایی رو مجاز به امتحان دادن نبودم و افتاد توی شهریور بعد خرداد هم رفتم فیزیک 2 رو امتحان دادم و قبول شدم دیروز هم 19 شهریور امتحان فیزیک 3 رو دادم ولی وقتی کلید سوالات رو گرفتم دیدم 7 یا 8 نمره رو تونستم درست بنویسم الان من به خواطر یه درس مجاز به رفتن به سال چهارم نیستم ؟؟؟
> چون باید بالای ده بگیرم یعنی هیچ راهی نیس ؟؟ ممنون میشم کمکم کنید


دوست عزیز سال سومی نمونده که شما بخوای بری سوم  :Yahoo (21): 
از نظام قدیم الان فقط پیش دانشگاهی مونده.

به نظر بنده برو اداره اموزش پرورش تکلیفتو روشن میکنن.
یه سری ماده هست توی قانون اساسی. بر اساس اونا فکر میکنم مجاز باشی بری چهارم
ولی بازم اداره اموزش پرورش برو.

----------


## mohammad.sa

میری چهارم ولی مدرسه بزرگسال احتمالا...
بازم اگه بالا ۷ هستی قبولی نگران نباش

----------


## SHAHpesar

تگه نمره سالانه ات بالای 10 هست که قبولی ولی اگه زیر 10 هست زمانی میتونی تبصره بزنی که برگه ات بالای 7 باشه.(یا نمره سالانه ات بالای 7 باشه دقیق نمیدونم کدوم ولی یکی از همینا) :Yahoo (105):

----------

